# How To Stop Muscle Loss While Dieting



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2011)

How To Stop Muscle Loss While Dieting By Tom Venuto ~ Burn The Fat, Feed The Muscle QUESTION: I’m on a mission to get my body fat down. After a week on a 15%-20% calorie deficit, I’ve lost only 1 pound. The problem is, the calipers haven’t changed, leading me to believe it’s muscle I’ve [...]

*Read More...*


----------

